# New iPhone



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Anybody bothered? I'm interested at least but I don't think it's going to be overly exciting :? .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19557497


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm also concerned it won't be very interesting and still may lack some of the good features available on Android. I will, however, be placing my pre-order as soon as possible as I have a 3.5 year old 3GS and it is well and truly past it so needs replacing and I have held out for the 5 for a while.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep. Can't wait. Been waiting now for 8 months for this to come out. Love Apple products.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't wait either! I shall be selling my 32gb 4 soon to be buying the new one !!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope it's good. Looks like it'll probably just have a slightly bigger screen and be a bit thinner though :? .

The 4S is a great phone - I can't imagine the 5 will be much better but we'll see. They need to update the OS and get some widget action going as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

So far, from Twitter comments, it seems like iPhone 5 is...

20% thinner and lighter than the 4 and 4S
Aluminum and glass body
4" screen, now in a 16:9 format - 1436x640 resolution
LTE enabled, for use with 4G networks, including those proposed for UK
Updated CPU and graphics chips, allegedly 2x faster than the iPhone 4S in terms of grunt
Supposed to have 8 hour talktime...we'll see about that!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Yawn, Ill stick with my iphone4. It does what any modern phone will do. I can seamlessly stream and watch HD movies over the web from my home pc to it, so why need more horse power? Bigger screen? retina is pretty darn good as it is. Rage HD runs fine for a good graphics game.

Bigger pockets req'd too + more chance of phone fracture. Though I admit the metal back is a step forward.

Why this relentless need to waste money on an upgrade that Apple have decided YOU need? - When you could spend it on your TT  
All pointless consumerist twaddle to constantly upgrade and waste cash for minimum benefit. I learnt from the early adopter life the hard way...

Brian


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Yawn, Ill stick with my iphone4. It does what any modern phone will do. I can seamlessly stream and watch HD movies over the web from my home pc to it, so why need more horse power? Bigger screen? retina is pretty darn good as it is. Rage HD runs fine for a good graphics game.
> 
> Bigger pockets req'd too + more chance of phone fracture. Though I admit the metal back is a step forward.
> 
> ...


Surprised you think this way mate. You may aswell have bought an old clapped out mini metro than buy a lovely TT. I mean the Metro does exactly the same job as the TT. Doesn't it?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Pre Orders starting Friday the 14th! Shipping 21st Sep.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> Surprised you think this way mate. You may aswell have bought an old clapped out mini metro than buy a lovely TT. I mean the Metro does exactly the same job as the TT. Doesn't it?


My second car's a metro.. :lol:

So iPhone4 = metro. iPhone5 = best thing ever invented until iPhone 6, ditto iPhone 7....... then?

I think "more money than sense" is the sort of feeling I was trying to convey...
I'm all for progress but why throw a few hundred pounds at mere serial upgrades. Wait for a true quantum leap then invest is surely better. Having said that all the sad gits that upgrade 'en mass' and sell their old iPhone's sure gives me a bargain.

Brian


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised you think this way mate. You may aswell have bought an old clapped out mini metro than buy a lovely TT. I mean the Metro does exactly the same job as the TT. Doesn't it?
> ...


You only live once Brian mate. That's what we all work hard for. The nicer things in life. iPhone 4 = 6R4 Metro.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Tritium said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised you think this way mate. You may aswell have bought an old clapped out mini metro than buy a lovely TT. I mean the Metro does exactly the same job as the TT. Doesn't it?
> ...


There will be a lot of people who wont upgrade from 4 or 4s as it is not a quantum leap but I certainly will as I will be going from a 3gs so will be a massive jump for me.

Will be getting my pre-order in Friday but just need to work out which network!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm an Apple Fanboy. Some may say more money than sense, but that's what money is for! Spending.

It's like anything, those that don't have, either strive for it or bitch about it! I would love a big turbo, but I can't afford it, so I'm not going to slag off those that have got them, I'm just going to save for one!

Semi-rant over lol.

L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> You only live once Brian mate. That's what we all work hard for. The nicer things in life. iPhone 4 = 6R4 Metro.


 :lol: My 'metro' has a V8 engine* 

Mike, your right of course. But this ageing, silly old, TT loving fart has begun to realise that consumerism becomes your master and not your servant. Only empty pockets and unfulfilled desires result.

Go buy iPhone 5 if that's your deal of course. But I'll wait for something truly significant from Apple. I'm a fan of Apple, but who needs who here?

Its not about envy or hanging on to old tech its about value and the realisation that you'll never have 'the best' for long. So jump the roller coaster before it consumes you!

over and out.

Brian

*Ok, I lied my metro is a V8 Range Rover


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My upgrade is not till Dec so I will wait till then. At the moment my 4s does all and more. The 4g network intrigues,me when its up and running.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great. Will be having one as my contract is up.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Phil_RS said:


> There will be a lot of people who wont upgrade from 4 or 4s as it is not a quantum leap but I certainly will as I will be going from a 3gs so will be a massive jump for me.
> 
> Will be getting my pre-order in Friday but just need to work out which network!


Ditto!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

same old same old.

I see they are going to screw owners again with the new connector. 
They should included the converter as std so people can use the hardware they've spent hundreds on to work with their devices. Whats happened to customer commitment and backward compatibility for devices...


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't wait. I shall be buying one next Friday! Can't bloody wait! Tuesday is my birthday and my family have got me an iPad 3! So a week on Friday, I shall be a complete apple fan boy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not just 1 adapter that you're going to need though - one for the car, your boom box, the charger in the lounge etc etc .. Don't fancy pulling out my car stereo (Asteroid) just to fit the new cable, but it'll be inevitable I suppose. Adaptors aren't very 'tidy'.
Think I'll wait for adaptors/cables to be copied in china and available for a pound on eBay (as well as longer cables, for threading behind the dashboard - and in black to blend in with the TT interior).
I wish Apple would bring out a couple of car stereos, touchscreen with Siri etc - so I can bin this Parrot/Android POS. It's gotta happen one day, the sooner the better.
I'm looking forward to IOS6, the new turn-by-turn maps app for one. Hopefully the jailbreak won't be too far behind now that the GM is released.
I went white with the 4S - back to black for the 5 I reckon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> same old same old.
> 
> I see they are going to screw owners again with the new connector.
> They should included the converter as std so people can use the hardware they've spent hundreds on to work with their devices. Whats happened to customer commitment and backward compatibility for devices...


Oh, the melodrama!! I'm pretty sure the people who spent hundreds on stuff to work with their iPhones can carry on using those things with their iPhone. If they want to change to an iphone5 then they might need to buy some accessories that are compatible with an iphone5. If they want to change to a Samsung Android phone, I imagine they need to buy compatible accessories for that too.

If Apple don't change enough on a new phone, we get 'same old same old'. If they do change things, they get slated for screwing their customers over. Engage brain before posting...


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > same old same old.
> ...


+1. Makes me laugh all the Apple haters. Don't understand why they stress over it. My choice to buy one, hell l'll even que for it.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I may need to buy one extra charger, but that's it. I have no docks or cradles as everything is AirPlay.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > same old same old.
> ...


No drama - just same old shite apple principles.... extract every cent you can while trying to convince people its good when its not. changing a connector is not a ground breaking feature, nor to its add to the experience of the device - its just pointless and inconvenient to most. Why does ios look so dated and crap? Lets add some maps - no one will notice the OS still looks like something from the 90s :roll:

Lets hope they still get Samsung to build the A5 chip in their Austin factory.
To all the fan boys - keep buying this junk, my free shares will keep going up in value


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking at this iPhone 5 thingy, an incredibly smart looking device, can anyone confirm, are you able to make phone calls and speak to someone on it?, just like my Nokia 6100


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe Nokia should sue apple for copying that feature?
I bet they even use the same numbers too...

Nokia snake is still king!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe Nokia should sue apple for copying that feature?
> I bet they even use the same numbers too...
> 
> Nokia snake is still king!


Thats a good point all these manufacturers appeared to have copied the old Motorola brick and use the numbers 0-9, now that could be one big lawsuit.

Still remember seeing all those yuppy tools walking around the City with the brick handset and the box holding the battery..........happy days, very few could could imagine where we would be today.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol at some of the hate. It's a phone, get a life. If you don't want one, don't buy it! You don't see threads slating Android phones by Apple users? Is this because Android users know deep down try should've got an iPhone instead of second rate handset? So they feel the need to bitch about a product they wish they had? It's funny how Apple users don't feel the need to slate other phones, or OS.

Hmmmmm. Keep posting, I find it amusing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> No drama - just same old shite apple principles.... extract every cent you can while trying to convince people its good when its not. changing a connector is not a ground breaking feature, nor to its add to the experience of the device - its just pointless and inconvenient to most. Why does ios look so dated and crap? Lets add some maps - no one will notice the OS still looks like something from the 90s :roll:
> 
> Lets hope they still get Samsung to build the A5 chip in their Austin factory.
> To all the fan boys - keep buying this junk, my free shares will keep going up in value


Yeah, and I bet you were raging when other manufacturers 'pointlessly' changed from mini USB to micro USB, right? No, because when someone else wants a lower-profile connector so they can make their device slimmer, it's just common sense. When Apple want to do it, it's pointless and inconvenient.

The iPhone5 is slimmer, lighter, faster, it has a bigger screen, it supports faster data connections and it has a few tweaks to the software. The changes aren't groundbreaking, but then, what new phone is these days? It's just a nice set of upgrades to a phone that lots of people already like. People like you would slate it regardless of what they brought out though.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha. Nokia. Who are they. They have so been left behind. Only Apple make the national news simply for releasing a new phone. I've NEVER ever seen any other phone company make the ten o'clock news for the same reason. 
Shaving 1.5 mm off the thickness of the iPhone is like the F1 teams doing a lap 0.5 seconds quicker. So much work and planning goes into it. Watch their video of how the 5 is made. Just incredible. 
Terrible thing jealousy


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> Haha. Nokia. Who are they. They have so been left behind. Only Apple make the national news simply for releasing a new phone. I've NEVER ever seen any other phone company make the ten o'clock news for the same reason.
> Shaving 1.5 mm off the thickness of the iPhone is like the F1 teams doing a lap 0.5 seconds quicker. So much work and planning goes into it. Watch their video of how the 5 is made. Just incredible.
> Terrible thing jealousy


No wonder this world is so fooked,Apple makes the news with a poxy phone upgrade and grown men squabbling over a fooking phone ....... 'We are all doomed Captain Mainwaring doomed' springs to mind.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> No wonder this world is so fooked,Apple makes the news with a poxy phone upgrade and grown men squabbling over a fooking phone ....... 'We are all doomed Captain Mainwaring doomed' springs to mind.


I like the fact that a phone makes the news... I liked that I could read all about Nokias Windows phone launch in the paper on my way to work earlier this month instead of having to browse through tech blogs. I think a bit of technology news in the mainstream media is a good thing. I work in consumer electronics and broadcasting though, so maybe that's why...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder this world is so fooked,Apple makes the news with a poxy phone upgrade and grown men squabbling over a fooking phone ....... 'We are all doomed Captain Mainwaring doomed' springs to mind.
> ...


Maybe as I work in telecomms and networking thats why I end up with the polar opposite view


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Black or White, that is the question though boys!

Which ones are we going for?

I think it's going to be Black for me as I'm to keen on the White/Silver combo.

L


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder this world is so fooked,Apple makes the news with a poxy phone upgrade and grown men squabbling over a fooking phone ....... 'We are all doomed Captain Mainwaring doomed' springs to mind.
> ...


Thanks again for the Sig mate


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Some minor 'improvements' then but nothing very exciting. 6 months to go with the 4S for me so no hardship to wait before upgrading.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

L0z said:


> Black or White, that is the question though boys!
> 
> Which ones are we going for?
> 
> ...


lets hope it has a spell checking built-in for the dumb users :lol:

posted from my ipad :wink:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> Some minor 'improvements' then but nothing very exciting. 6 months to go with the 4S for me so no hardship to wait before upgrading.


Ah! at last some common sense!

For those taking the plunge take note:

The Lightning Micro USB adaptor costs £15 - the old version was only eight quid. The 30-pin adaptor is £25 and the cabled version £30

If the docking hardware is too old, neither adaptor may work. "Some 30-pin accessories are not supported," Apple warns.

So get ready for more expense to connect up to your favourite dock etc.

Brian


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice touch that the connector will plug in either way round.

One of the guys at work is getting really wound up about it, whenever we talk about Apple he'll start getting really angry about how mediocre it all is. It's hilarious.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got to be Black i recon. White looks boring in comparison. Sit back and watch the haters loosing sleep. :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Black or White, that is the question though boys!
> ...


It would be grammar check rather than spelling.

:-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

L0z said:


> Thanks again for the Sig mate


A little tear rolls down my cheek every time I see it...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Now we're talking.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again for the Sig mate
> ...


I have a little tear also, but the source is not my eye...

:lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

That signature makes you look like you are mentally challenged.

'mwagh nwame ish LOZ, me dwive awdiee tee twee' :lol: :lol: :lol:

no offence to you, the car looks nice, but the sig.......


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> That signature makes you look like you are mentally challenged.
> 
> 'mwagh nwame ish LOZ, me dwive awdiee tee twee' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no offence to you, the car looks nice, but the sig.......


Spandex actually is mentally challenged...you don't want to make him angry......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> That signature makes you look like you are mentally challenged.
> 
> 'mwagh nwame ish LOZ, me dwive awdiee tee twee' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no offence to you, the car looks nice, but the sig.......


I can tell you're not an artist like myself.

By moving the car up to the top of the image, you force the viewer to re-imagine their relationship with the car as a means of transport. The empty space left by the car generates tension, leaving the viewer feeling lost, and alone, then the bold, hand-drawn 'LOz' throws them the lifeline they crave. In essence, LOZ becomes the viewers saviour and, in some respects, his car becomes the means with which he saves us all.

It's pretty obvious really.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahhh I get it now, makes perfect sense.

at first I thought it was picure taken by a blindman with loz scribbled across it in microsoft paint


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Ahhh I get it now, makes perfect sense.
> 
> at first I thought it was picure taken by a blindman with loz scribbled across it in microsoft paint


I can make you a sig pic too, if you want...


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > That signature makes you look like you are mentally challenged.
> ...


HA HA HA HA!

That is actually the best reply I have seen on the forum so far!

:lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh I get it now, makes perfect sense.
> ...


Yeah go on then, I cant turn an artist like you down [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Demessiah said:
> ...


Excellent. I might have to do it tonight though. I work in an open plan office and I might get a few funny looks if they see me drawing a picture of a penis.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Excellent. I might have to do it tonight though. I work in an open plan office and I might get a few funny looks if they see me drawing a picture of a penis.


Headshot.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds good, why not.... afterall my penis is what all the girls remember me by, a pic of my knob and some text about my car. The two greatest assets in my life all brought together in one signature 8)

Wow man you are a great artist, I would never of thought of that. Maybe you should send some work into art attack and get the recognition you deserve.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Yawn god it's just a phone, sorry I meant expensive play thing.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> Sounds good, why not.... afterall my penis is what all the girls remember me by, a pic of my knob and some text about my car. The two greatest assets in my life all brought together in one signature 8)
> 
> Wow man you are a great artist, I would never of thought of that. Maybe you should send some work into art attack and get the recognition you deserve.


They always remember the small ones eh.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Sounds good, why not.... afterall my penis is what all the girls remember me by, a pic of my knob and some text about my car. The two greatest assets in my life all brought together in one signature 8)
> 
> Wow man you are a great artist, I would never of thought of that. Maybe you should send some work into art attack and get the recognition you deserve.


Art Attack don't appreciate knob pics. Hartbeat was a lot more open minded - I got a lot of positive responses from Tony.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a text from tesco mobile this morning asking if I want to reserve a iPhone5 and upgrade, so I've reserved one but whether I actually get or not is another story...not too sure on it, I like my iPhone4 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

TTchan said:


> I had a text from tesco mobile this morning asking if I want to reserve a iPhone5 and upgrade, so I've reserved one but whether I actually get or not is another story...not too sure on it, I like my iPhone4
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dooooo it!

You know it makes sense!


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

L0z said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I had a text from tesco mobile this morning asking if I want to reserve a iPhone5 and upgrade, so I've reserved one but whether I actually get or not is another story...not too sure on it, I like my iPhone4
> ...


+1


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think I'll upgrade from my 4 until next year. Can't be bothered to fork out again when I'm already in my contract. 2 year contracts are a pain.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

RDH said:


> I don't think I'll upgrade from my 4 until next year. Can't be bothered to fork out again when I'm already in my contract. 2 year contracts are a pain.


See I thought about this, but if you take into consideration the value of the current iPhone 4, it doesn't make it that expensive to upgrade!

L


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be upgrading, the best phones and apples other products are the best on the market as far has I concerned


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

davelincs said:


> I will be upgrading, the best phones and apples other products are the best on the market as far has I concerned


+1 they seem to hold there value better too


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like apples win will come back and bite them in the rear and they may not be able to sell the iphone 5 as Samsung owns patents for 4g LTE

http://www.zdnet.com/samsung-to-sue-app ... 000004015/


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope apple get whats coming to them. assholes :twisted:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I hope apple get whats coming to them. assholes :twisted:


Another well thought out post.

Thanks again :roll:

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

At £529 it seems a bargain, just placed my pre order


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

davelincs said:


> At £529 it seems a bargain, just placed my pre order


Nice one mate


----------



## Jada2028 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pre ordered 4 by accident  my fingers got excited this morning lol o dear


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Samsung galaxy kicks the sheepPhones sorry little behind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Placed my pre-order this morning with T mobile with the intention of going to EE when 4g network is launched

Was very tempted by 3 as the cost of the handsets are really cheap!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> Placed my pre-order this morning with T mobile with the intention of going to EE when 4g network is launched
> 
> Was very tempted by 3 as the cost of the handsets are really cheap!


Must be good there sites down


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

L0z said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I had a text from tesco mobile this morning asking if I want to reserve a iPhone5 and upgrade, so I've reserved one but whether I actually get or not is another story...not too sure on it, I like my iPhone4
> ...


I am very tempted, got a week to decide 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

TTchan said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


No point resisting


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If any of you guys upgrading have a 4/4s in excellent condition you'd like to rehome then please PM me. On O2 or unlocked is my preference...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I might have, It depends whether that pic in your avatar is a pic of you or not........ :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Got my pre-order in this morning for a black 16gb. Delivery next Friday


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

2 weeks for me it's a 64g white


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Websites are saying that the iPhone supplied to O2 and Voda phone won't work next year on 4G at all. Does my head in. With O2 contracts finished with them so could move to Orange. 

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/iphone- ... -50009193/


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike007 said:


> Websites are saying that the iPhone supplied to O2 and Voda phone won't work next year on 4G at all. Does my head in. With O2 contracts finished with them so could move to Orange.
> 
> http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/iphone- ... -50009193/


I learnt this as well. O2 are saying you can get out of our contract early if you upgrade to a 4g compatible phone as the iPhone 5 won't likely be compatible.

I understand O2 cold reform an existing network by converting it from 2g/3G to 4g but not sure how likely this is.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iphone just causes problems..


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> If any of you guys upgrading have a 4/4s in excellent condition you'd like to rehome then please PM me. On O2 or unlocked is my preference...


PM'd


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I might have, It depends whether that pic in your avatar is a pic of you or not........ :wink:


Please stick to the flame room, let the big boys talk in the main forum.

Thanks.

L


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I have had three iPhones on O2 so far the 3GS then a 4 
I Currently have for 4gs 32gb that I am quite happy with
my contract ends november so i will probably get a black 5 64gb
and sell or trade this one then !


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Websites are saying that the iPhone supplied to O2 and Voda phone won't work next year on 4G at all. Does my head in. With O2 contracts finished with them so could move to Orange.
> ...


Morning mate. That's correct O2 will let you out of your iphone5 contract. But get this, you have to pay off the remainder of it to get out of it. This could cost as much as £400 on their cheapest tarriff. 
Why oh why would anyone want to do that. Surely for those who's contracts have finished (mine has) it would be better for them just to go Orange who's phones will work on launch of 4G. I know 4G is limited but having an iphone5 that won't work on 4 G is like having a car with square wheels. "Sorry sir you can't have round wheels on your TT because BMW have cornered the market on round wheels". 
I've had iPhones for years now but all this has kind of spoilt everything. What do you fellas recon. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


Even if you go on orange or tmobile you will still have to upgrade to an EE tariff when 4g starts, you do not simply start getting it!


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I saw that. Are they saying that you have to pay then to use 4G. Madness. 3G is pants as it is. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

pas_55 said:


> 2 weeks for me it's a 64g white


Wow bet that's a hell of alot for that one lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L0z said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you guys upgrading have a 4/4s in excellent condition you'd like to rehome then please PM me. On O2 or unlocked is my preference...
> ...


No PM in my box... :?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yepp, there aren't any 4g contracts available at the moment, so if your desperate for it you will have to upgrade when it comes out. Orange and tmobile are probably your best bet though.

And I will soon have an unlocked (bought directly from apple) 32gb white iPhone 4s in great condition with box and all accessories for sale soon if anyone's interested?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone looking to sell a black 4s as well send me a PM no silly prices must be on o2/tesco.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike007 said:


> Yeah I saw that. Are they saying that you have to pay then to use 4G. Madness. 3G is pants as it is. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I went with T mobioe because of the 4g issue so O2 must be loosing loads of customers over this. It's a shame as I have never had any problems with O2.

At the moment, my understanding is that you sign up to t mobile or orange. Then, once the ee network is launched you can move to ee. But you will need to agree another fixed term contract with them which may be more than your existing tarrif but nobody knows.

I'm hoping they will keep prices the same otherwise they will end up with lots of very unhappy customers.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I will be upgrading the day it comes out 64GB black 
On O2 but tempted at switching to orange/tmobile for the 4G that's why I'm upgrading after all 
been looking at what peeps have been getting on 4G and I'm quite amazed 40-120m


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just read that there are 16 cities for 4G. I recon it will be as bad as 3G. O2 and others will only be ready at the end of 2013. I think 4G will be pants. Also read that they recon it will cost you another £10 per month for 4G on top of what you're already paying. Not worth it IMO as it is limited coverage. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Phil_RS said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I saw that. Are they saying that you have to pay then to use 4G. Madness. 3G is pants as it is. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


The 4G Data Tariff Pricing Structure is:

10Gb Allowance - £10/mth (to be marketed as '10 for 10')
25Gb Allowance - £20/mth
Unlimited - £30/mth

All 24mth contracts.

Average full cost 4G tariff forecasted to be £51.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Loving the New 5 but is it really that much better than 4s or 3GS? I'm still running 3GS and as long as I can update to the latest ios6 think I'll stick with it! For now. I pay £10 a month for 600 minutes unlimited text and 2gb data, don't fancy £200 odd quid down and £30-£40 tariff for two years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

basky said:


> Loving the New 5 but is it really that much better than 4s or 3GS? I'm still running 3GS and as long as I can update to the latest ios6 think I'll stick with it! For now. I pay £10 a month for 600 minutes unlimited text and 2gb data, don't fancy £200 odd quid down and £30-£40 tariff for two years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Basky.


The 5 doesn't look very exciting to be honest - be interesting what people think once they've got one. Bit thinner, bit bigger screen, bit faster? Not much else.

The 4S does everything I want and need - I've got another 6 months left on the contract, after that I may well bung a cheap sim in and enjoy the same phone for a while on a tenner a month instead of £42.

Depending on reviews maybe skip the 5 and see what the 5s/6 brings whenever that is. It's an overhaul of the OS that I'm waiting for more than anything.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Funny:-

http://www.theonion.com/articles/apple- ... now,29531/


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What sort of money would someone be willing to give for a 16Gb 4S Black, boxed mint condition?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> What sort of money would someone be willing to give for a 16Gb 4S Black, boxed mint condition?


It depends what sort of money someone with a 16Gb 4S Black, boxed mint condition expects.

PM me. :wink:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

> What sort of money would someone be willing to give for a 16Gb 4S Black, boxed mint condition?


Nick
I think you can get £300 easily for it.

Pre- Ordered my 5 on Friday, hopefully won't be to much of a wait


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

EnfieldTT said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I hate how vodafone are restricting the 12 month contracts!!

Im willing to pay the extra £170 for the phone but they half the data allowance from 2gb to 1gb if you opt for 12 months and have no bundle options to buy more data!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

White/Silver 64gb ordered from Apple 
Off to O2 store Monday to cancel account then just going to use GiffGaff pay as you go until I can dicide who to use for 4g


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

pas_55 said:


> White/Silver 64gb ordered from Apple
> Off to O2 store Monday to cancel account then just going to use GiffGaff pay as you go until I can dicide who to use for 4g


Quite a good idea. O2 won't have 4G until the end of 2013 same goes for Voda phone.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mike007 said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > White/Silver 64gb ordered from Apple
> ...


and the iPhone 5 as it stands is _highly unlikely_ to work on either of these.

As mentioned above, EE's 4G is going to be limited to 16 cities initially, so unless you live or work in one of these cities, or spend a lot of time in them, 4G is going to be pointless for the time being anyway. Who knows how long it will take for the full roll-out. In the article above it mentions Vf still working on getting 3G to 95% of the country... how long has 3G been around?!! Also, if the kind of speeds that are being suggested are to be believed, then there'll be some serious data-munching going on, not to mention battery drain.

If Apple release a "5S" in 12 months and Vodafone and O2 have got their 4G networks sorted by then, maybe they will offer a free/cheap upgrade to existing "5" customers... who knows!

*Edit* More info here: http://www.itproportal.com/2012/09/12/g ... -and-more/


> A 4G SIM and price plan are also required, and the user will need to be in an area covered by the new spectrum. The first cities getting 4G are listed in the image above, while EE says 70 per cent of the country will be covered by the end of next year, and 98 per cent by the end of 2014. So 4G coverage should be available to almost everyone in two years' time, though, as usual, our countryside dwellers will have to wait a little longer than the rest for the latest broadband connectivity.


So almost two years before nearing complete coverage... by which time, it'll be upgrade time again :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

So why are O2 selling them then?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> So why are O2 selling them then?


Good question! Same reason they're selling the Galaxy S3 and the the few other 4g capable phones I suppose :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> So why are O2 selling them then?


Same reason Audi sell a car capable of 155 when the limit is 70 , you don't have to use all of it features.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

1st job is to get a Nano SIM.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Smeds said:


> 1st job is to get a Nano SIM.


Is the electrical contact area of the nano SIM the same as the standard one? I've seen contradictory images showing the size (presumably these are old pics before the standard was agreed) and I don't know which is the final one.

I'm happy to take a scalpel to my SIM (that's what I did to make it into a micro SIM) as long as that's all it takes.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Id presume you would get a new sim if it were on contract

Sims should be free if pay as you go!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Id presume you would get a new sim if it were on contract
> 
> Sims should be free if pay as you go!


I'd buy the phone outright, so I won't be talking to my network unless I absolutely have to. My preference would be to buy the phone and chop the SIM to fit, just as I did with the iphone 4.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Pre-prdered a Iphone 5 on Orange (EE) can;t wait. However still haven't been told when it will get delivered. :x


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Galaxy S III is better though.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Or is it?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Late in the States http://www.usatoday.com/tech/story/2012 ... 57781120/1


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I am overdue an upgrade with Tesco mobile on my I phone 4, so I rang Tesco asking what the new deals would be on an I phone 5, which they did not know. So guessing that the contracts are going to be expensive anyway, and I won't have more than a 12 month contract, I have placed an order with Apple, delivery 9 to 12 October, that's what they said anyway, but I am not banking on it. Like others are doing, I will put a giffgaf sim in it, for the moment.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I My preference would be to buy the phone and chop the SIM to fit, just as I did with the iphone 4.

Not only is it smaller it's thinner too so get your sandpaper out.
Just heard GiffGaff have no date for nano sim will stay with O2 until they do


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

This seems a good deal from 3

Ultimate Internet SIM 200 1 month.
Plan Includes.
Contract Length:
1 month
Inclusive UK voice minutes:
200 mins
Inclusive UK text messages:
5000 texts
Internet Allowance:
All-you-can-eat data
> Three Price Guide
Voice call Charges.
Voicemail (Flat rate):
30p per minute
Three to UK landline (Flat rate):
30p per minute
Three-to-Three UK (Flat rate):
30p per minute
Three to other UK mobile networks (Flat rate):
40p per minute
Video call Charges.
Three-to-Three UK:
51.1p per minute
Three to other UK mobile networks:
51.1p per minute
Videomail:
25.5p per minute
Other Charges.
UK Text Messages:
12p
Text message from UK to foreign network:
25.5p
UK Picture Message:
30p
UK Picture Mail:
30p
UK Video Messages:
51.1p
Video message from UK to foreign network:
76.6p
Internet Browsing:
10p/MB


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

T-Mobile 'might' be able to give me a SIM on Friday, guy in the shop said its firing up to be a real shambles.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

IOS 6 should be here soon. 5pm GMT.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

In fact, IOS 6 is live now. Just downloading it. Don't forget to get the latest version of iTunes first.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> In fact, IOS 6 is live now. Just downloading it. Don't forget to get the latest version of iTunes first.


Cheers - had forgotten all about it. Downloading now  .


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

8 minutes remaining - 7 minutes remaining - 23 minutes remaining - 9 minutes remaining - 42 minutes remaining :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

All done.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

3 days 4 hours 22 minutes remaining. :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine's been like this for about 10 minutes so far.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Now it suddenly says 'About 1 hour remaining'.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Maps is a fail right now. On first look.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> Now it suddenly says 'About 1 hour remaining'.


Went through this for IOS 5, guess when everybody is trying to download it at once it's the price we have to pay.

Might help if i wasn't downloading it through wifi, but couldn't be arsed going upstairs and getting the lead out of my office.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Smeds said:


> Maps is a fail right now. On first look.


Can you see Matson?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

STTink said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Maps is a fail right now. On first look.
> ...


afraid so, yes.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Now it suddenly says 'About 1 hour remaining'.
> ...


Yep. Should be done by the weekend at this rate.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Smeds said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds said:
> ...


Obviously Robinswood Hill has been flattened. :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

STTink said:


> Obviously Robinswood Hill has been flattened. :lol:


Everything is flattened in maps.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

STTink said:


> Don't forget to get the latest version of iTunes first.


Why?

just download it directly to the phone via wifi.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

You'd think. Pretty sure you can't get ios6 unless you've agreed to all the stuff on iTunes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't been prompted to update iTunes.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I was on iOS 5, hence the comment.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I am now on iOS6 (downloaded via wifi) you had to agree to their T&C's but it was all done without iTunes.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No youtube with this download has it gone.?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

barton TT said:


> No youtube with this download has it gone.?


Yes its no longer included in the standard firmware. You have to download it as a separate app now.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Really unimpressed with maps.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Really unimpressed with maps.


+1. Have you heard the voice for the turn by turn navigation?? WTF.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

WozzaTT said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Really unimpressed with maps.
> ...


Voice seems ok, it just looks really shit.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Really unimpressed with maps.
> ...


I was initially but I tried it out the other day and its actually quite good. Nice and simple navigation.

Also the voice is Siri, of course.

Have to concede though that they haven't got the full satellite mapping yet in full detail. Some area are there but not my town at least.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Have to concede though that they haven't got the full satellite mapping yet in full detail. Some area are there but not my town at least.


My area is full of grey squares... :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Really unimpressed with maps.


Really? ACtually? Properly, genuinely? :lol: Sorry, I'm just trying to get a handle on this. Are you new to mapping applications?

Anyway, today's news on Apple Maps:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19659736
http://www.reghardware.com/2012/09/20/a ... 6_map_app/

The most hilarious thing about Apple Maps aside from its obvious alpha test status, has to be the gasps of amazement from the credulous audience in this video:





"OHHHH!"

Yes, a map on a screen, showing singapore from satellite altitudes. I've never seen anything like it, anywhere before. That's AMAZING Apple!

It's typical evangelist nonsense: simply repeat that they're "beautiful, beautiful" maps until the cows come home. Anyone who's been in a coma for the last 5 years will swallow it whole.

Google and Microsoft must be laughing their arses off.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike46 said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil_RS said:
> ...


Not sure about that as I've just upgraded to Ios6 and now get EE in the top left corner rather than orange T mobile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Really unimpressed with maps.
> ...


I wouldn't go as far to say I'm new to them, but never really used anything other than google maps.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

TomTom did the maps


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jonah said:


> Not sure about that as I've just upgraded to Ios6 and now get EE in the top left corner rather than orange T mobile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's true EE 4G plans will be extra


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

It's very nice to hold.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I gave in...tesco mobile rung me this morning and I said yes lol in the next 3-5 days I'll have a lovely new iPhone 5 at £45 a month lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Sorry guys I had to do this...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a few android phones for work and just can't get on with them. I'm so used to iOS that I can't see myself changing.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I moved away from an apple 3gs nearly 2 years ago and have never really looked back. Droid has grown from strength to strength. The top phones droid and winphones are really good alternatives to any idevice. After all, what things do we like doing with our phones?

Social networking
Surfing the net
Phone calls
Text messages
Taking pictures

All of the phones out there, can do all of these things...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

GanXteR said:


> Sorry guys I had to do this...


 :lol: But, but... maps! It's got maps! Revolutionary, man! I can't believe those materialistic arseholes who queued for days again to buy the iPhone 3.2S, after going to all the trouble to buy the 3.1S last year :roll:

Still, Apple need the sheep money to pay for yet more patent bullshit, and the money from all those overpriced cable adapters will help too:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19662049


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Some real bitter people on the forum tonight!

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys I had to do this...
> ...


Perhaps you need a good holiday mate. So much hate. I feel sorry for you I really do. All that sleep you lose cos you just can't stand Apple. Luckily millions and millions do and that's why they are the second most wealthy company in the world. Give me your address and I'll send you some chill pills for free. :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Apple always brings out the haters lol 
I wind my mate up all the time all you have to do is mention an apple product and it sets him off for half an hour slating them! :lol:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Most haters have most likely never had an Apple product. They can't have otherwise they wouldn't slag them off


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Most haters have most likely never had an Apple product. They can't have otherwise they wouldn't slag them off


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Perhaps you need a good holiday mate. So much hate. I feel sorry for you I really do. All that sleep you lose cos you just can't stand Apple. Luckily millions and millions do and that's why they are the second most wealthy company in the world. Give me your address and I'll send you some chill pills for free. :lol:


You know, it's a shame that you can't detect a satirical lampooning when you see it.  :roll:

I don't lose any sleep over Apple at all. Zero. Do I find it funny that people gasp and coo over their products when they bring so little new to the table? Yes, absolutely. I'd suggest you watch the video above and see if you (a) see anything new on offer (b) also gasp in amazement. It's always funny when people are so lacking in objectivity and have walled themselves into a single train of thought that they're unaware of features that aren't remotely new.

Do I find it funny that product "innovation" has reached a level where people can only distinguish themselves by religious adherence, or by companies squabbling over silly/minor features that aren't radical? Yes and no. Yes it's funny because that's the level that the treadmill of annual product updates has reached. And no, it's not funny because Joe Customer ultimately foots the bill for these non-arguments about product shapes, UI flourishes, and the like.

People obviously haven't experienced any real hatred if they think that a poke at a product they like is "hate". Or maybe some just think that everyone should be as aghast at the refinements in the iPhone 3.2 as they are. Perhaps they really know deep down that they're not really buying anything that they didn't have last year and the only way to prop up their disonnance is to label anyone who disagrees a "hater". Yawn.

If you're spending days camped out to buy ANY product as soon as it's released, you really need to go away and rethink your life. No product should be of such importance to anyone if their critical thinking ability is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Scooby................................................... Its only a phone!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

...and its not even a good one.
As for ios6 its a total joke - what a waste of space and it crashed twice while installing, what a quality product.

if Apple stuck their logo on a turd the deluded brain washed fanboys would still buy it - oh they have :lol:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you need a good holiday mate. So much hate. I feel sorry for you I really do. All that sleep you lose cos you just can't stand Apple. Luckily millions and millions do and that's why they are the second most wealthy company in the world. Give me your address and I'll send you some chill pills for free. :lol:
> ...


Hahaha. Keep taking the medication mate.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> ...and its not even a good one.
> As for ios6 its a total joke - what a waste of space and it crashed twice while installing, what a quality product.
> 
> if Apple stuck their logo on a turd the deluded brain washed fanboys would still buy it - oh they have :lol:


Funny how you slag them off yet your quick enough to have an apple product and even quicker to update it. Sell it then and buy some other Apple copy. It's that simple. Sell it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Hahaha. Keep taking the medication mate.


Oh you're one of those - nothing to actually say, but quick to make stupid remarks. So, are you saying that it's perfectly sensible to spend days queuing to buy a product?


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the Apple v Other Phones argument will rage on until Apple eventually has its customers over by releasing the iStick and the rest of the world sees queues around the block for a $299 short, thin length of wood.

The iPhone is no longer the game changer it was.

To me it was Star Trek tech I never thought i'd see let alone imagine in my lifetime. 
I bought my first iPhone off contract and as soon as I opened it I promptly dropped it on my newly tiled kitchen floor. 
I dented the top corner, luckily no other damage was done, but I did think about going back to Nokia on the spot. These were expensive phones.

Every generation Apple has released since hasn't been another game changer to match the original idea, 2,3 and 3gs weren't much different, 4, 4S and now 5 all pretty much the same deal. Apple seems to hope that it can keep people interested with updates to their UI which although in most cases it's quite useful, with the new UI and the big maps scandal I think they may have jumped the shark.*
I do love the UI though, I also love the fact that whatever model they release i'm going to know how to use it as soon as it's charged from out of the box. There's a lot to be said for that.
Then there's iTunes. Biggest music store on the planet. Fantastic, easy to use UI, free to use for your own music collection and access to the latest music at the click of a button. Go back 30 years, who saw that coming?

Apple plays a very well calculated game, knowing that most of its custom base is tied into 18 month to 2 year contracts, so it can afford to be miserly with its upgrades from its R and D dept. 
But that's only going to take them so far, because with every model of the iPhone, you have to wonder where they'll go next.
This may also be responsible for its aggressive stance in the patents war that seems to be going on.

It was also very childish to walk away from Google. (Removing Youtube from the UI? What's that all about?)

Yes, i'm waiting for my 5 to turn up and yes, i'm excited at the thought of getting my hands on it. Who wouldn't be, it's a luxury gadget that most people can afford due to the way these phones are financed through their contracts.

Love Apple or hate them. But you have to admire their slickness. Their bank balance is that of a small country. That speaks volumes.

*Nice little Happy Days reference for those in the know. :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's always funny when people are so lacking in objectivity and have walled themselves into a single train of thought.


You said it... :lol:


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

iOS 6 is absolutely killing my 4S battery. I hope there's a patch round the corner.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Really?

I only ran iOS 6 for a couple of days on my iPhone4 but it made no noticeable difference, same as my iPhone5. 
Check the update hasn't turned on something that is draining the battery.

How long is it lasting with what kind of usage?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone with a small business may want to try and make sure the business gets listed in Apple Maps

http://www.didgeroo.com/blog/41-tips-tr ... apple-maps


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Well my Otterbox Commuter arrived for my iPhone 5..... All i need now is the iPhone lol. Roll on Monday! Mr UPS driver better make my house his first stop or else!

Cant believe i jumped ship and purchased a Samsung Galaxy Note. Worst mistake i have made phone wise in a long time, Too many things it does not do very well which my iPhones always did perfectly.

Monday will be a very good day indeed! [smiley=iloveyou.gif] iPhone 5.

And in my opinion there has been big jumps in iPhones over the years. 3G to the 3GS was like going from a Metro to a TT. it was almost twice as fast. 3GS to the 4 we had the Retina display, Again a very big upgrade over the original display. 4 to the 4S was nothing major but the iPhone 5 does has a pretty impressive spec sheet compared to the 4S.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

BaueruTc said:


> 4 to the 4S was nothing major but the iPhone 5 does has a pretty impressive spec sheet compared to the 4S.


Such as?! :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.petapixel.com/2012/09/24/iph ... -mark-iii/


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok my iPhone 5 turned up today...looks good...and that's all I can tell u about it cause it currently says "no service" good start lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine's being delivered tomorrow! Really looking forward to the jump in performance over my 3GS


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Got my nano sim plus cover just waiting on my 64gb white now


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

With all the stuff on the net about the black one being easily scratched, and even some coming straight out of the box scratched, I changed my order to a white one. The delivery went out to the end of October though.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't believe how light it is, like a toy phone...scared to use it..seriously though its an awesome phone. Got a lovely pink case for it too  lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm loving mine - lightning fast compared to the 3GS - blooming brilliant!

No scratches when received so v happy with my black one


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

walked into cpw and picked one up, the only store in the Metro Centre who had them in stock today, they had received around 20 this morning, so signed up to O2 and got one for the same monthly cost as a 4S by paying £249 up front and then £26 per month which makes it £36 per month  
Seems like a good phone, no scratches here either as I got a black one, just need a case for it now.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I personally like the weight and feel of the 3gs? Feels a quality product. Had a play with the 5. Don't get me wrong I will get one sooner or later, but don't you think the build quality has gone down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> walked into cpw and picked one up, the only store in the Metro Centre who had them in stock today, they had received around 20 this morning, so signed up to O2 and got one for the same monthly cost as a 4S by paying £249 up front and then £26 per month which makes it £36 per month
> Seems like a good phone, no scratches here either as I got a black one, just need a case for it now.


For how long?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > walked into cpw and picked one up, the only store in the Metro Centre who had them in stock today, they had received around 20 this morning, so signed up to O2 and got one for the same monthly cost as a 4S by paying £249 up front and then £26 per month which makes it £36 per month
> ...


for 24 months, you can get the same deal from O2 but delivery is up to 3 weeks and some sites are offering cashback but I needed a phone now so thats why I went to the shops to check. This is a business phone but its cheaper to not go down the business route due to vat.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I got my iPhone 5 on Friday and love it! So much lighter and nicer to hold than the 4, also much faster! I really like the total black appearance of it with the dark sides - noticeably thinner then the old model. I mean, you just have to get one and that's that really!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Got mine on Friday from Apple shop, but still waiting for the micro SIM from Tesco.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

So then guys and Dolls two weeks on from the release and what's the feedback about the 5? Good points bad points? Interested as should be getting one around Xmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

basky said:


> So then guys and Dolls two weeks on from the release and what's the feedback about the 5? Good points bad points? Interested as should be getting one around Xmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Basky.


It's a 4s in a different shape...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm loving mine - lightning fast compared to the 3GS - blooming brilliant!
> 
> No scratches when received so v happy with my black one


Yep same as that coming from 3gs.Nice and fast as for the new maps download Waze from the App store it's great and it's free!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still very pleased with mine.

Pros - 
- Speed is fantastic - still amazed at how quick it is! (but then the old 3GS was so slow anything would appear quick  )
The screen is lovely and crisp, and very responsive too. 
- Battery life is much better than my 3GS - still have to charge it every night but it can take more abuse during the day and still have life left at midnight.
- Camera is very good - love the panorama mode! I might be imagining things though - didn't there used to be a zoom on the video mode? I thought you could zoom before recording (but not during). Not used video for a while on the 3GS so I can't remember.

Cons (although nothing too annoying) - 
- Vibration on silent isn't quite as strong as my old phone, but I guess that's down to the thin-ness of the 5.
- I keep switching on Siri by accident - I'm sure there's a setting somewhere to amend what the home-button does. 
- Not very comfortable to hold. Also a shame they didnt make it just a little wider, including the screen.

Just need some more apps to be updated to fit the screen :roll:

Anyone found a decent case that doesn't add too much bulk - I really like how thin the 5 is and don't want to ruin that but equally don't want to get it scratched so early in it's life. Been looking at the Cygnet UrbanShield Carbon Fibre but no-one seems to have them in stock :x


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone found a decent case that doesn't add too much bulk - I really like how thin the 5 is and don't want to ruin that but equally don't want to get it scratched so early in it's life. Been looking at the Cygnet UrbanShield Carbon Fibre but no-one seems to have them in stock :x


Spent a whole £4.99 on mine from Amazon.After all fears of scratching it wanted a case from day one.I thought this would get me by until I found something better but,it's not half bad so it's staying on

iPhone 5 TPU Gel Skin Case Cover


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> iPhone 5 TPU Gel Skin Case Cover


http://bit.ly/QGdoTq

http://bit.ly/TtJ8Bh


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

missile said:


> Got mine on Friday from Apple shop, but still waiting for the micro SIM from Tesco.


Nano sim


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Might aswell wait for the 5S, thats where the new features will be; just like it was with 3GS and 4S


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Chris_TT said:


> Might aswell wait for the 5S, thats where the new features will be; just like it was with 3GS and 4S


I'm not so sure. There are plenty of new features in the IP5 but if you're waiting for something radical and groundbreaking, then you're set to be disappointed with *any* phone for the next few years at least.

Smart phone hardware has reached a point where they're so capable that the only thing you can do to them is improve the specs of what's already in there. An improved camera, or a higher resolution screen might not be enough to get you excited, but if that's what was annoying you about your old phone, it's probably a good reason to upgrade.

That's why I think it's so pointless bashing Apple for releasing a phone that 'only' has faster data, a better screen, a better camera, a faster processor and is slimmer and lighter. What would it take for them to *not* bash Apple? Do they think the Android phone manufacturers are going to do anything other than improve those same components?

If someone is waiting for the IP5S so they can get the new features, I'm genuinely curious what they think those new features will be.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Got a 32gb on it's way. 8)

Can anybody recommend a good case for them? Don't fancy cheap, seems pointless putting a £2 e-bay case on a £500 phone. Prefer something that's subtle but well built and looks smart.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hollowman said:


> Got a 32gb on it's way. 8)
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good case for them? Don't fancy cheap, seems pointless putting a £2 e-bay case on a £500 phone. Prefer something that's subtle but well built and looks smart.


Exactly why I was looking at the Cygnet Urbanshield - looks very nice IMO.. sadly the only place I can find any in stock is some muppet on eBay seeling them for £100+ Grrrr!


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hollowman said:


> Got a 32gb on it's way. 8)
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good case for them? Don't fancy cheap, seems pointless putting a £2 e-bay case on a £500 phone. Prefer something that's subtle but well built and looks smart.


Check out Sena cases. Best cases on the planet. Have a look at their leather phone pouches. Fantastic.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got mine on Wednesday & so far so good. Transition from 4-5 was a doddle using iTunes & iCloud backup

Especially pleased with O2 as was delivered 19 days early but they unpleased me yesterday by dropping their network coverage for most of the afternoon & evening.

Got a Cygnett case that does the job fine until the one i want is in stock:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cygnett-SecondS ... =pd_ybh_10

Will get this one when back in stock as was a gem on my iPhone 4:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speck-PixelSkin ... f=pd_ybh_2


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:
 

> Will get this one when back in stock as was a gem on my iPhone 4:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speck-PixelSkin ... f=pd_ybh_2


Looks good Paul ... But "Usually dispatched within 1 to 4 months"... That's handy then :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Will get this one when back in stock as was a gem on my iPhone 4:
> ...


Nothing like a bit of commitment


----------

